# air filter



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I'm at about 21k miles, thinking I should change the engine air filter. Just wondering what iis the best option, also, if a better filter can improve mpg, I'm open to it.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

A new paper filter will be just fine. You can get a K&N since thats the only kind we can get ATM, but you will want to clean your MAF every now and then. If you have a 1.8 then I say get an AEM dry filter since it's available (just not for the 1.4 yet).

A new filter (any kind) will def improve MPG if your current filter is badly clogged.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

20k miles is a bit soon to replace a filter. to save money consider removing both filters and cleaning them at 10k intervals. I replaced both the engine and cabin air filters at 40k and 80k. I have no opinion about which filter to use other then oem.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Sounds good, in that case I don't need a suggestion, I'll wait. Thx.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> A new paper filter will be just fine. You can get a K&N since thats the only kind we can get ATM, but you will want to clean your MAF every now and then. If you have a 1.8 then I say get an AEM dry filter since it's available (just not for the 1.4 yet).
> 
> A new filter (any kind) will def improve MPG if your current filter is badly clogged.


So since it's too early to change the air filter, how do I clean the MAF? Also, I'm not sure how to change the cabin filter when it's time.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Buy this and read directions verty carefully 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait until about 40k miles to change the filters. Mine looked okay at 40k miles. It likely could have gone another 10k miles easily.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone even read the manufacture recommended maintenance schedule in the back of the owners manual anymore?

The stock air filter is actually pretty large for this size engine & good for 40,000 or 45,000miles(I can't remember the exact number).


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Had to change mine at 20k and again right before 40k. Just as I forget that some of you guys live in uber cold environments, you forget that some people live in areas (like the desert, LA) that have more crap in the air. The filter looked like it could go for a while longer, but i noticed a big improvement when I put the new one (stock paper) in at 20k.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Had to change mine at 20k and again right before 40k. Just as I forget that some of you guys live in uber cold environments, you forget that some people live in areas (like the desert, LA) that have more crap in the air. The filter looked like it could go for a while longer, but i noticed a big improvement when I put the new one (stock paper) in at 20k.


I live in Texas, lots of pollen and hot air.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Does anyone even read the manufacture recommended maintenance schedule in the back of the owners manual anymore?
> 
> The stock air filter is actually pretty large for this size engine & good for 40,000 or 45,000miles(I can't remember the exact number).


Although I agree with this I check my air filter at each oil change. If it's dirty I don't wait for the "scheduled" replacement time and replace it. A breathing engine is a happy engine.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

so how do i look at my air filter to see how dirty it is?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd personally wait until the recommended 45k miles. The loaded up air filter is more efficient at filtering than a brand-new filter. It's also giant relative to the engine. I didn't feel much, if any, difference when I replaced mine at 40k miles. The difference I thought I felt was placebo. 

Also, checking the air filter too often is a pain, and introduces a tiny amount of dirt into the intake every time it's checked. With the plumbing on this car being complex, the less dirt the better!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

OK, I will wait to check it around 40k miles.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Just looked in my owner's manual:

First Engine Oil Change After
Every 80 000 km/50,000 Mi
.
Engine air cleaner filter
replacement.

So looks like the first oil change after 50,000 miles.
Not sure if I am going to wait that long but who knows.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Funny, it lists the air cleaner to be changed @50k but not @100k.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I usually just follow the severe conditions maintenance schedule(see page 11-7), which is 45,000miles. Strangely the normal maintenance schedule listed on page 11-5 also says 45,000miles for the air filter. Where is everyone else getting there numbers? 

Normally there is much shorter mileage on the severe maintenance schedule, the automatic trans fluid is listed at 97,500 under the normal one, every 45,000 on the severe schedule. I certainly would never wait 100,000miles to change the trans fluid.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

titan2782 said:


> Funny, it lists the air cleaner to be changed @50k but not @100k.


There must be different versions of the owners manual, the 2012 PDF I have lists the air filter every 45,000miles(shown at 90,000 & 135,000 miles also).


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I usually just follow the severe conditions maintenance schedule(see page 11-7), which is 45,000miles. Strangely the normal maintenance schedule listed on page 11-5 also says 45,000miles for the air filter. Where is everyone else getting there numbers?
> 
> Normally there is much shorter mileage on the severe maintenance schedule, the automatic trans fluid is listed at 97,500 under the normal one, every 45,000 on the severe schedule. I certainly would never wait 100,000miles to change the trans fluid.


My 2011 manual. IMO the manual is confusing and makes no sense. For conventional ATF it's recommended no more than 7,000 miles. So I'd say around 20-25 on normal driving and 14-20 on hard driving with newer fluids.

Gear oil I would change every 30-40 depending on driving style. 

As far as air cleaner, I change mine every 20k or less.

Anyone know about fuel filters (do we even have one?)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

titan2782 said:


> Anyone know about fuel filters (do we even have one?)


I believe its part of the fuel pump & can only be changed by replacing the pump.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I believe its part of the fuel pump & can only be changed by replacing the pump.


That doesn't sound right to me. I heard the same thing about the SRT4 filter. The filter for that is built into the regulator so you have to replace the regulator. But when you call Dodge, they try to sell you a $300 pump assembly. $90 for a new regulator and 20 minutes to replace (did it last weekend).

Then again, Cruzes may be like Honda's where they had lifetime filters that don't need to be changed. I don't see anything in the manual.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Speaking of cabin air filters at 85k miles I just put in my 3rd new replacement. As of late 2012 new air filters now include a charcoal material in between the paper folds making it a much heavier and thicker filter.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Air/Cabin Air Filter*

I bought a replacement air and cabin air filter for my Cruze, knowing that I'd need them eventually. This morning, I opened the engine air filter box (15K miles) to inspect the filter. I found a couple twigs on the filter and also some dust and a couple more twigs in the air box. I removed those of course. But the filter looked pretty pristine, I decided to check in another 15K or so.








Cabin air filter appeared to be a different story. After dropping the glove compartment door (a cord and two clips), I learned that the cabin air filter door really has three clips holding it closed. One at the top (which I used a screwdriver to pry up slightly) and one at the each side which opened easily. The picture is of the door with it open. It isn't very good but I believe the top latch and the left side tab are visible.








The original cabin air filter had some twigs in it and was pretty dark--I didn't realize that the filter is carbon treated until I looked at the new one. Decided to replace it anyway. Old cabin air filter is the next picture.









And a then a picture of the new filter.








My working conclusion is that I need to be looking at the cabin air filter more often than the engine air filter. I guess I'm as concerned with the performance of my lungs as the performance of my Cruze. :th_coolio:


----------

